# Visa rejection chances



## misecmisc (Jun 26, 2014)

Hey All,

i have some apprehension regarding what are the chances of my visa for Germany getting rejected. Let me tell my background. 

I have been to Germany twice till now - both time on business visa, which were sponsored by the company in which i was working - the first time was nearly 6 years ago, which was ok since i went to Berlin for project activity and came back to India. 

The second time was slightly dramatic - just to clarify on the out-front that i did not did anything wrong - let me tell you what happened - the project which i was working nearly 6 months back, in that project, in order to get the requirements clarified it was planned that i would have some business meetings with client - the client was based at Amsterdam, but since the project was to be managed through Germany, so my business visa processing started for Germany - 3 days later, the client said that even though they had their earlier plans to have the meetings at Germany, but due to some reasons, they decided that meeting would be held at Amsterdam.

Since my visa process was already started and i had submitted my passport for visa application, so there was no choice but to get the visa for Germany and fly to Germany and then to Amsterdam to attend the meetings in next week - So my business visa came and i went to Germany and i had a connecting flight to Amsterdam

Then when i went to passport control at Germany airport, then they asked me to show where i was going to stay at Germany, then i told them i have a connecting flight to Amsterdam and showed them Amsterdam's hotel accomodation - they asked then why i came to Germany and not directly go to Netherlands - i replied them telling the above thing which had happened earlier - then the immigration officer took 15 min to read all the documents which i had, then he contacted some other officer, then he took me to a inside room and asked me to sit there, then i sat there for nearly 1.5 hours.

When he came back and asked me to follow him to go to another room - i went with him - then on his desktop computer, he started to create a file for my case, he asked me each and every details, which i told him - then he called another officer and then the second officer also asked similar questions - i answered his questions also, this went for nearly 45 min - then both were convinced that i was telling the truth - then the second officer said to me that while i was waiting for 1.5 hours outside the first room, then during that time he contacted my manager, whose contact details i had provided as the person, who initially raised the invitation letter request - the second officer told me that my responses matched my manager's responses, so he is convinced that my case is ok - then in the desktop computer, the first officer filled the remaining details what he would have wanted to fill

I did not see the screen of the computer and they were talking to eachother in German, so i do not know what they were talking and what case they filled for me. After all this, the first police officer took me with me and escorted me to the exit of the passport control office in the airport - then he gave me my passport and said to me that now i can go - then i took my passport and using my connecting flight came to Amsterdam, stayed there for 2 weeks and then from Amsterdam came directly back to India.


So reading the above details, do you think that if i apply for JSV, then what are the chances of my visa application getting rejected?

any ideas plz. thx.

EDIT: I don't know the answer but I have broken up your wall of text a bit to avoid cases of TL;DR


----------



## misecmisc (Jun 26, 2014)

Hi All,

reading the above post, what do u think about what are the chances that if i apply for my visa for Germany, then my visa for Germany may get rejected? any thoughts plz. thx.


----------



## misecmisc (Jun 26, 2014)

Hi All,

Any replies plz?

So can it happen that if I apply for JSV and i get it stamped and then when I will travel from India to Germany, then the passport control officers might not allow me to enter Germany - can this happen? if yes, then what is the method to become 100% sure that if i get my JSV stamped on my passport, then the passport control immigration at Germany airport will definitely allow me to enter Germany and not send me immediately back to India?

Any info somebody has on this topic, plz? thx. ur help in advice in this matter is highly appreciated.


----------



## Bevdeforges (Nov 16, 2007)

I think the reason you're not getting any responses to this one is that no one really knows. At least no one can ever be 100% certain of any visa application until it is accepted or rejected. There is always a level of "discretion" - noticeably at the consulate - if the officer you're dealing with has any reason to suspect that you're not being completely genuine or that you're "hiding something." 

Based on the situation regarding your trip to Amsterdam, I really don't think that would come up in the processing of your JSV application. And even if it did, it resolved itself satisfactorily and was probably understandable, given how the visa requirements have changed over the years.

The one thing to be aware of, however, is that even if you get a JSV, there are no guarantees you'll be able to find a job during your 6 months in Germany. At some point it really does come down to dumb luck.
Cheers,
Bev


----------



## ALKB (Jan 20, 2012)

misecmisc said:


> Hi All,
> 
> Any replies plz?
> 
> ...



I have created some paragraphs in your original post to make it easier to read; it's very hard to concentrate if there are no breaks in long texts.

Personally, I don't think this should be a problem. You were upfront about your changed circumstances and didn't hide anything. A file was created and there will be something in the system about you, but probably only as a neutral record. Had the officers not been satisfied regarding your intentions in Schengen, you'd have been turned away at the border. 

Did the border police officer stamp anything into your passport or add anything to your visa page? 

The visa officers will see this entry when processing your JSV and once it has been issued it's unlikely that the border officer will bring it up on arrival. It would still be good to have the details of what happened and why you had to go to the Netherlands last time handy.


----------



## misecmisc (Jun 26, 2014)

ALKB said:


> I have created some paragraphs in your original post to make it easier to read; it's very hard to concentrate if there are no breaks in long texts.
> 
> Personally, I don't think this should be a problem. You were upfront about your changed circumstances and didn't hide anything. A file was created and there will be something in the system about you, but probably only as a neutral record. Had the officers not been satisfied regarding your intentions in Schengen, you'd have been turned away at the border.
> 
> ...



Thx AKLB and Bevdeforges for your replies.

regarding ur question AKLB regarding whether they added anything to my passport - the answer is honestly speaking, till now this thing did not even came to my mind that if something has been added on my passport - when that first immigration officer finally gave me back my passport after nearly 3 hours, then i just took my passport and rushed to the departure gate for catching the connecting flight to Amsterdam, since the time gap was nearly 4 hours (thankfully i had chosen a time gap of nearly 4 hours between the two flights, otherwise i would have missed my flight to Amsterdam) - i reached the departure gate in time, got into the flight to Amsterdam and reached Amsterdam - stayed in Amsterdam for 2 weeks and returned directly back from Amsterdam to India.

I think when I apply for JSV and go for JSV interview at consulate, then I am thinking that I will tell them the whole above story which had went 6 months back, when i went on my second business visa trip to Germany. So after that if consulate rejects my JSV application, I am fine with it.

The only thing which i do not want is that my JSV application is accepted and it is stamped on my passport - then I will resign my current company and serve nearly 3 months notice period - then get a flight to Germany and then finally at passport control immigration, they do not allow me to enter Germany and deport me back to India immediately - this thing i do not want - coming back to India is ok for me, but at that stage I would be jobless in India and I would have screwed up my job career by resigning my current company for nothing as I would not be able to even enter Germany.

Any thoughts here how should i approach for my JSV application? plz advice. thx.


----------



## misecmisc (Jun 26, 2014)

Hi All,

Any suggestions/advice how should i approach for my JSV application? The only requirement is if i get my JSV accepted and stamped on my passport, then I do not want that at passport control immigration counter, I am told that I can not enter Germany and rather I would be deported back to India immediately - how to ensure this situation does not arise?

any advice/suggestions plz. thx.


----------



## *Sunshine* (Mar 13, 2016)

You can apply for a copy of the information in your file. See here for the details: Bundesverwaltungsamt - Hinweise zum Antrag auf Erteilung einer Auskunft nach § 34 Gesetz über das Ausländerzentralregister


----------



## misecmisc (Jun 26, 2014)

*Sunshine* said:


> You can apply for a copy of the information in your file. See here for the details: Bundesverwaltungsamt - Hinweise zum Antrag auf Erteilung einer Auskunft nach § 34 Gesetz über das Ausländerzentralregister


thx. but how is this information going to help me? i can ask for information, but what use will be that information if it is a subset of the complete information. Moreover, how will I be sure that if i get JSV stamped and then reach German airport, then at passport control immigration, I will not be told that you cannot enter Germany, rather you need to deport to India immediately?

Would it be a good idea to explain in the JSV application interview about this second visit happening - what all happened, which i already told in my above post? then i can see whether my JSV gets accepted or rejected.

any thoughts here plz. thx.


----------



## *Sunshine* (Mar 13, 2016)

misecmisc said:


> thx. but how is this information going to help me? i can ask for information, but what use will be that information if it is a subset of the complete information.


You don't know what they wrote in your file. Depending on what is written, it could have a negative impact on your application. It might also not have any impact.

Overall, I think you are worrying about the wrong issues.


----------



## misecmisc (Jun 26, 2014)

*Sunshine* said:


> You don't know what they wrote in your file. Depending on what is written, it could have a negative impact on your application. It might also not have any impact.
> 
> Overall, I think you are worrying about the wrong issues.


So if I am understanding you correctly here, then what you are trying to say is that - instead of me worrying about after i get JSV, then what would happen at passport control immigration counter at German airport - instead of this, i should worry about if I get JSV, then how will i be able to get a job in Germany and what if within 6 months i do not get any job in Germany, then I will have to return to India after 6 months and that too jobless, then what will I do in India?

am i understanding you correctly here? any ideaz plz. thx.


----------



## Nononymous (Jul 12, 2011)

You seem to have an infinite capacity for worrying. However, you should at least rank your worries by some sort of priority order.


----------



## SmartPhone (Jul 15, 2015)

May be you are unnecessarily worrying. Instead you should concentrate on your preparations


----------

